# Baby King Pigeon with Wing issue



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello I have a rescued Baby King Pigeon called Friday. She was picked up for a San Francisco Animal Shelter on Friday. She has a minor scrap and swelling near her bone on the right wing. Does anyone have any idea what this could be.

We are suspecting joint strain from Salmonella. I am treating her with some Amoxi now. She also received some other treatments for Worms, Cancer and sprayed for bugs etc...

Can anyone confirm that Salmonella and Paratyphoid are the same thing?

Anyone seen this and have ideas?

Thank you
Cheryl


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a picture of Friday, she is very cute. Her other symptoms at the moment are runny green poop. But she is drinking and eating and I hand feed her a little if she is empty.

Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cheryl,

Yes, paratyphoid and salmonellosis are the same thing. 

That "boil" could well be paratyphoid, but the little dent and the little holes make me wonder if this is either an abscess from a wound or perhaps a broken bone.

If it is paratyphoid, a course of Baytril or equivalent should get it (though it might need to be a long course). 

I just moved this to the regular sick/injured forum, so I'm sure others will be along shortly to post.

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I forgot to mentions she often lets her wing droop like in the photo, but also can hold it up and flap her wings. She has not yet learned to fly.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

bumping it up


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Cheryl, thanks for helping this little one out.

Is it just this one swelling or are they any other areas of concern? As Terry mentions with the indent, my first thought was perhaps a localized infection introduced through the wound. However, if it is paratyphoid (salmonellosis) Baytril would be the drug of choice to treat it, can a change in meds be made to Baytril (Baytril does well for soft tissue infection too)? Was she examined by a vet at the shelter and if so, what did they think? Can you post up a photo of a fresh dropping?

Good luck with this little guy,

Karyn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up again.

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I actualy went over to take a pic of Baby Friday's droppings and there were two light green solid poops! Now if that did not get me so excited LOL What pigeons are doing to me sigh! We are going to get her into a vet this week as well.

Thanks for you help and if anyone has any ideas, please post, I will follow up and post as well

Thank You!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheryl, to me, it looks to be an infection, most often with an infection that has this appearance we would start treatment with Baytril and perhaps add in a second antibiotic, like Clindamycin, if joint/ bones issues were also suspected. Best to get the bird into a vet and get appropriate antibiotics prescribed, sooner would be better. The right antibiotic, or combination of meds, should hopefully soon have the infection under control and if their are any secondary GI issues going on the vet will address these as well.

Karyn


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah I have Friday her on Baytril and she is going to a vet this week. Thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! Well I took Baby Friday to the vet yesterday and he said it is a text book case of Salmonella Paratyphoid. The growth is an impacted joint. I basically am just now giving her hospital care, heating pad and medicine and also Reiki. I was already giving Friday 14 MG of Baytril split in two doses and the vet added Meloxicam at .3o twice per day. Her poop is now normal, solid and right color of green. After a few doses of the Meloxicam she seems to be feeling better. The vet tried to drain the joint, but there was no fluid there. He thinks she will be a flightless Pigeon, I will try to change that!!! I also am going to give her PT to help her along. I put her out in the sunshine today next to my outdoor aviary so she could see other pigeons, she responded well to that. Her weight has increased 100grams in one week and she is eating and drinking great. She is a very vocal squeaker!





paratyphoid (salmonellosis)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sad that little Friday has paratyphoid but glad that we know for sure what it is. Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad to hear you now have a diagnosis and have started Friday on the right meds for treatment. Just make sure that the course of treatment is long enough to completely clear the infection, with stubborn cases it could take a number of weeks, please keep us updated on Friday's progress.

Karyn


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Friday is doing well and her treatment for the Batril will be 30 days to start. I am determined to get this Squeaker to fly! When the vet asked me what I was planning to do with this bird, I said cure them! So that is what it will be!

I'll keep you posted

Thanks for all your help!!!

All My Best,
Cheryl


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello Just an update! Baby King Friday is doing well. He is finishing up his Meloxicam here in the next day and is still on the Baytril. The lump on her wing has reduced in size and even began to change color more pale maybe yellowish. I was giving her some physical therapy, but I notice she like to flap her wings and stretch out her wings on his own too! I am actually more hopeful he will be able to fly one day! I am not sure how old they need to be to take flight, but I will post when he does


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update and the news your little guy is showing positive signs in responding to his treatment. Keep up the good work and us updated.

Karyn


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Baby Friday is growing up, he is not squeaking anymore. I keep going back and forth to if she is a he or a she. I think Friday is a hen, but she is not doing some male gestures and switched back and forth. I have been letting her in the aviary with other birds for short visits and I think Friday Mimics what goes on and is growing leaps in bounds. The good news is that Friday has full use of her wings and is flying down of of things, yet to see her take off, but I have some ideas for that. I still have her indoors most of the time, until she grows up a bit. Although the outdoor bunch seems to leave her alone now.

The joint still has a hard lump, but not swollen and painful anymore.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I wanted to report back to everyone that Yesterday's Baby Friday is now BIG BOY Friday and his wing joint is near normal and after a lot of patient training, he is flying!!! In fact he is having his first over night in my outdoor aviary! I am so proud of him! He used to adore me and snuggle, but now he does not want to be with me! He's a Teen! I am leaning Friday is a Hen, but she maybe a He. Time will tell!

I am happy to have a happy story to post. We have had a share of starving sick babies who were not as lucky as Friday and passed away. At least they were warm, fed and safe when they passed. 

Ima gonna try to post some pics.

Happy New Year All!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheryl, thanks for such a positive update, and I agree, it's nice to have a happy result come about for Friday, you've done a super job with him (her ).

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's awesome. They are such fun birds, Kings.....

They can be hard to sex, however. I have seen females acting very much like males before. It wasn't until an egg-laying that the truth was revealed !!!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I love my Kings, but I have a little white super tame homer who has taken over my heart! Friday is doing fabulous outdoors now!


----------

